# [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste



## rabensang (3. Februar 2009)

*[Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

*Noctua NT-H1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Einleitung:*
​ Der Kühlerhersteller Noctua  ist bekannt für seine edlen und starken Kühler und hervorragenden Lüfter. Seit einiger Zeit bieten die Österreicher ihre High-End Wärmeleitpaste NT-H1 an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Für die meisten ist das Thema Wärmeleitpaste eher nebensächlich, da der Kühler für die eigentliche Wärmeableitung zuständig ist. Jedoch kann man, mit einer guten Paste, einiges an Leistung hinzugewinnen.

Die Hersteller experimentieren mit den ungewöhnlichsten Materialien. Von verschiedensten Metallen bis hin zu Diamant, ist alles vertreten.  

Außer den richtigen Bestandteilen wirkt sich auch die aufgebrachte Menge auf die Leistung aus. Es sollte nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig Paste aufgebracht werden. Wird sie zu dick aufgetragen, isoliert sie den Heatspreader und beeinträchtigt oder verhindert somit die Wärmeübertragung. Gerade bei Intel ist es üblich, dass einige CPU´s mit konkavem Heatspreader aus der Fabrik kommen. Die Kühlerhersteller versuchen dieses Phänomen mit extrem hohem Anpressdruck oder konkavem Kühlerboden entgegenzuwirken. Bei einigen Befestigungen wird ein hoher Anpressdruck nicht möglich. Bei solchen Kühlern verhilft die Wärmeleitpaste zur guten Wärmeübertragung. Die richtige Menge muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden und solange testen, bis er das optimale Ergebnis erzielt hat. 




*Spezifikationen:

*​

*Inhalt:*         1,4ml (für mindestens 15 Anwendungen)
*Dichte:* 2,49g/cm³
*Farbe:*        Grau
*Empfohlene Lagerzeit:*        bis zu 2 Jahre
*Empfohlene Nutzungsdauer (auf der CPU):*        bis zu 3 Jahre
*Maximale Betriebstemperatur:*        -50°C bis +110°C
*Empfohlene Betriebstemperatur:*        -40°C bis +90°C
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Hervorragende Leistung*
NT-H1 besteht aus einer Hybrid-Konfiguration unterschiedlicher Mikro-Partikel, die speziell für den Einsatz im PC-Bereich optimiert wurde und dank ihres extrem niedrigen thermischen Widerstandes sowie exzellenter Benetzungs- und Verteilungseigenschaften hervorragende Ergebnisse ermöglicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Maximaler Anwendungs-Komfort & effiziente Dosierung*
NT-H1 verteilt sich hervorragend unter Druck und muss daher nicht auf dem Heatspreader verstrichen werden. So sinkt nicht nur der Pastenverbrauch, sondern auch der Installations-Aufwand: Ein Tropfen NT-H1 in die Mitte der CPU, Kühler aufsetzen - fertig!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Spitzen-Performance von Anfang an*
NT-H1 erreicht seine volle Leistungsfähigkeit extrem schnell und benötigt keine längere "Burn-In" Zeit.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Exzellente Langzeitstabilität*
NT-H1 enthält weder Lösungsmittel noch andere Substanzen mit niedrigem Siedepunkt und verfügt über eine hervorragende Langzeitstabilität. Dank der ausgezeichneten Curing, Bleeding, Dry-Out und Thermal Cycling Charakteristik kann NT-H1 problemlos über mehrere Jahre eingesetzt werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Nicht elektrisch leitend, nicht korrodierend*
NT-H1 verfügt über eine äußerst niedrige Dielektrizitätskonstante sowie über eine hohe elektrische Durchschlagsfestigkeit. Somit besteht bei der Anwendung im PC-Bereich auch bei direktem Kontakt mit Leiterbahnen oder Bauteilen keinerlei Kurzschlußgefahr. NT-H1 ist für den Einsatz mit Kupfer- und Aluminium-Kühlern geeignet und ist mit allen im PC-Bereich üblichen Materialien voll verträglich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Auch für Kompressor-Kühler*
NT-H1 eignet sich perfekt für den Einsatz mit Kompressorkühlern und bleibt auch bei niedrigsten Temperaturen voll leistungsfähig und einfach zu entfernen.




*Verpackung / Details:*

Noctua´s Wärmeleitpaste wird in einer übersichtlichen Blisterverpackung mit Pappeinschub geliefert. Auf der Vorderseite finden sich die Pastenspritze, Details zu Noctua und Eigenschaften der Paste. Die Rückseite zeigt mehr Details. Darauf zu finden sind Bedienungsanleitung, Spezifikationen, Pasteneigenschaften und eine Produktbeschreibung in 6 Sprachen, darunter auch Deutsch. Noctua beschränkt sich im Ganzen auf die englische Sprache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​   Die Wärmeleitpaste beinhaltet 1,4ml. Diese Menge soll laut Hersteller für 15 Anwendungen reichen. Weiterhin kann im Bereich von -50°C bis +110°C gearbeitet werden und erlaubt somit den Einsatz einer Kompressorkühlung. Laut Noctua liegt die optimale Temperatur bei -40°C bis +90°C. Im Gegensatz zu Flüssigmetallpasten bietet die NT-H1 volle Performance schon bei niedrigen Temperaturen, ist nicht elektrisch Leitfähig und kann mit allen Materialien verwendet werden. Das auftragen der Paste soll ohne verstreichen funktionieren. 

Noctua verschweigt die Bestandteile der NT-H1. Einzig die Information, dass es sich um eine Hybrid-Konfiguration unterschiedlicher Mikro-Partikel handelt, lässt sich der Produktbeschreibung entnehmen. Die Paste ist relativ zäh, klebrig und hat eine gräuliche Farbe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​




*Anwendung:*

Aufgetragen wurde die NT-H1 wie vom Hersteller vorgeschrieben. Ein kleiner Tropfen auf die Mitte der CPU aufgetragen, Kühler aufgesetzt, Push-Pins festgedrückt oder Schrauben angezogen und Kühler wieder entfernt, um die Verteilung zu kontrollieren.  Die Paste hat sich gleichmäßig auf der CPU verbreitet. Selbst wenn man sie verstreichen will, schmiert sie besser als die Akasa AK-TC5022.

Damit ist die NT-H1 um einiges einfacher und schneller zu verarbeiten als die Konkurrenz. 

Dank der zähen Konsistenz kann sie genau so einfach wieder entfernt werden, wie sie aufgebracht wurde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*



Betrieb:*
 
Getestet wurde die NT-H1 auf einem Q6600 mit hoher Spannung und hohem Takt. Zum Vergleich dient die Akasa AK TC-5022, deren Verarbeitung und Anwendung um einiges schlechter war. Um Fehler oder Messungenauigkeiten zu verhindern wurde die Paste mehrmals erneuert. Als Kühler kommt ein Apack Zerotherm Zen FZ120 (Lüfter 100%) zum Einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Fazit:*

Noctua bietet mit der NT-H1 eine sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste an, welche sich sehr gut und einfach verarbeiten lässt. Die erstklassige Handhabung  und die Tatsache, dass sie nicht elektrisch leitfähig ist, macht die Paste für Anfänger empfehlenswert. Die hohe Kältebeständigkeit könnte wiederum für Profis interessant werden.

Temperaturrekorde wie bei Flüssigmetall-Produkten darf man zwar nicht erwarten, aber im Bereich der konventionellen Pasten schlägt sich die NT-H1 sehr gut und positioniert sich knapp vor der Konkurrenz von Akasa oder Arctic Cooling.


Die NT-H1 ist bei Casking für ca. 8€ verfügbar.​


----------



## rabensang (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Bilder


----------



## rabensang (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

weitere Bilder


----------



## Nickles (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*



Für ne wlp ist das schon kein kurztest mehr...


----------



## Uziflator (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Schön das du die Bilder jetzt eingebaut hast!

HAste wieder sehr schön gemacht!


----------



## cartago2202 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

von deine beschreibung her "Die Paste ist relativ zäh, klebrig und hat eine gräuliche Farbe." ,der art wie sie verwendet werden soll und der form der spritze und meine erfahrungen sehen ich das sich diese paste wie ne MX2 von ArcticCooling anhört


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

also erstmal klasse test 

Hab die Paste selbst schon verarbeitet, ist echt klasse das zeug.
Zu den Temperaturen kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich dort keinen vergleich hatte.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Wobei ich auf WLP test's nicht mehr viel gebe,
Ich persönlich weis nicht wie die auf die Temperatur Unterschiede kommen.(mein 1-2° sind realistisch, aber 6-8 ° wiederum naja^^)
Ich selbst hatte mir bei meinem alten XP 3000+ mal einen neuen kühler drauf gemacht, hatte aber nur noch so ganz billige paste (Silmore) da, und machte die halt erstmal drauf.

Laut einem test einer Fachzeitung sollte die Arctic Silver ganze 7°C kühler machen...
also das "teure" zeug gekauft, drauf gemacht und dann kam die Ernüchterung, kein einziges grad unterschied oO.

Und ich habe sie richtig aufgetragen hab sogar mehrere mengen ausprobiert...


----------



## Uziflator (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*



cartago2202 schrieb:


> von deine beschreibung her "Die Paste ist relativ zäh, klebrig und hat eine gräuliche Farbe." ,der art wie sie verwendet werden soll und der form der spritze und meine erfahrungen sehen ich das sich diese paste wie ne MX2 von ArcticCooling anhört



Da trifft auf viele andere aber auch zu!


----------



## Nickles (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*



> Wobei ich auf WLP test's nicht mehr viel gebe,
> Ich persönlich weis nicht wie die auf die Temperatur Unterschiede kommen.(mein 1-2° sind realistisch, aber 6-8 ° wiederum naja^^)
> Ich selbst hatte mir bei meinem alten XP 3000+ mal einen neuen kühler drauf gemacht, hatte aber nur noch so ganz billige paste (Silmore) da, und machte die halt erstmal drauf.
> 
> ...


das dachte ich auch immer,bis ich in der pcgh belehrt wurde...

Sieht so aus als müsste ich dem journalismus wieder kritischer entgegentreten ^^


----------



## rabensang (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Auf einige sogar. Daran kann man die Temperaturen und Bestandteile nicht fest machen.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

ich fand die paste arg zäh. mit dem verstreichen hat das nicht so 100% geklappt aber nachdem der kühler drauf war ist alles ordentlich verteilt gewesen.
??? wie oft sollte man so eine paste erneuern??? hab die ca seit nem jahr drauf, hatte mir damals den noctua nh u12p aufs board gebaut.


----------



## rabensang (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Die Paste brauchst du nur zu erneuern, wenn du den Kühler wechselst.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*



rabensang schrieb:


> Die Paste brauchst du nur zu erneuern, wenn du den Kühler wechselst.




weiß nich genau, hatte da glaub ich mal andere aussagen gehört. deswegen frage ich. weil die paste im lauf der zeit austrocknet und somit die leitfähigkeit flöten geht. aber das will ich nicht bestätigen.
deswegen hab ich ja gefragt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Welche ist eigenlich besser habe wohl bald alle 3 zur Verfügung?

*Arctic Silver Silver 5 
*
*Noctua NT-H1*

*Zalman ZM-STG1


*


----------



## rabensang (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

@ diu_tesc_g.o. 

Die NT-H1 trocknet nicht aus. Also brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen.

@ SchumiGSG9 

Also ich denke die Noctua ist die beste. die Zalman liefert schlechtere Temperaturen und die Arctic Silver 5 ist minimal schlechter.


----------



## DanielX (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Hab mir jetzt auch mal die Noctua geholt nachdem meine Arctic Silver 5 leer ist, wenn sie jetzt 1°C bringt dann bin ich schon zufriden. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## derLordselbst (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich frage mich auch schon die ganze Zeit, ob die kinderleicht zu verarbeitende Zalman ZM-STG1 wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei ist. 

(Werde ich bei mir erst Mitte des Jahres beim nächsten Rechner sinnvoll testen können, meine Klapperkiste scheitert schon bei 5 % FSB Überhöhung und lohnt die Mühe nicht..)

Spannend wäre für mich noch die Frage, ob die Pasten wirklich nicht elektrisch leitend sind, bzw wie Coollaboratory behauptet auch irgendwann leitfähig werden. An die Hardcore-Alternative Liquid Metal traue ich mich irgendwie nicht ran: Die Vorstellung flüssiges Metall auf einer CPU zu verteilen, ist mir zu kitzelig.


----------



## rabensang (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Spannend wäre für mich noch die Frage, ob die Pasten wirklich nicht elektrisch leitend sind, bzw wie Coollaboratory behauptet auch irgendwann leitfähig werden. An die Hardcore-Alternative Liquid Metal traue ich mich irgendwie nicht ran: Die Vorstellung flüssiges Metall auf einer CPU zu verteilen, ist mir zu kitzelig.



Im Zusammenspiel mit Alu kannst du Flüssigmetall vergessen.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch schon die ganze Zeit, ob die kinderleicht zu verarbeitende Zalman ZM-STG1 wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei ist.



laut einem Test "soll" sie besser sein wie die Arctic Silver.....


----------



## Astaroth (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Schöner Test, auch wenn mir die 1-2° C die man durch ne bessere Wärmeleitpaste bekommt jetzt nicht so wichtig wären, die reißens auch nicht mehr raus.


----------



## quikuser (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

is dieses Liquid Metal denn eig besserals normale Pasten?


----------



## Nickles (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Ja aber auch schwieriger fall...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

@ Nickles:

Gerade bei Print und Onlinemedien habe ich seid langem das Gefühl, dass sich da das Ergebnis des Testberichts nach menge der Plazierten Werbung bzw ähnlicher Vergütung festlegt... und so groß sind die Unterschiede der einzelnen Pasten bei weitem nicht.


----------



## rabensang (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Deswegen versuche ich ja mit meinem Usertests alles etwas Realitätsnäher zu zeigen.


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Toller Test und klasse Bilder! 
Immer wieder schön so etwas tolles zu lesen! 
Mehr davon bitte.


----------



## KTMDoki (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Echt super Test...
und wie bereits gesagt wurde, finde auch nicht, dass das noch ein Kruztest ist 

Aber echt Top gemacht!

wegen liquid metal: hatte ich auf meinem Q6600 drauf, aber die is wirklich schwer zu verarbeiten und ich hab sogar was auf mein P5Q-Pro gekriegt..

Dann hieß es erstmal putzen gehen ! Aber Board + CPU laufen noch!

Hab jetzt die Silver5!" find ich super die WLP


----------



## Puffer (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Schöner Test. 

Nachdem ich mir nen Q6600 gekauft habe, habe ich auch ne Tube bestellt da ich keine mehr hatte. Bin mal gespannt..


----------



## Bruce112 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

hab ne Xigmatek mit schraubplatte .meine frage ist muß man die schrauben ganz festdrehen .

wie ich das im bild sehe sind die schon bis zum ende festgedreht ?


----------



## rabensang (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Solltest du eigentlich ganz fest drehen. schon allein wegen dem Anpressdruck und damit verbunden besseren temperaturen


----------



## Kraddel (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Schöner Test, hab das Zeug selbst vor kurzem bei mir verwendet... da zur Kühlleistung nicht viel sagen da vorher n Boxed mit Pad drauf war, aber verarbeiten läßt sich die Noctua wirklich sehr gut...


----------



## derLordselbst (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Beim Thema Verarbeitung bleibt auf jeden Fall die *Zalman ZM-STG1* mein Favorit:

Der Pinsel im Deckel und die Konsistenz machen es wirklich einfach, die recht flüssige Paste zu verteilen. Für die alltäglichen Rechner bestimmt ausreichend und seehr praktisch. Man kann ohne jede Mühe eine fast durchsichtige Schicht erzeugen.

Ich empfehle sie auch allen Einsteigern, die selbst mal Hand anlegen wollen, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines verschmutzten Mainboards oder Sockels gegen Null sinkt.^^


----------



## mgr R.O.G. (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Habe mir damals auch den Noctuakühler aus meiner Sig. geholt. Dort war die NT-NH1 mit dabei. Von der Kühlleistung her gehört sie absolut zu den besten Pasten die ich je verwendet habe. Seit die aufgebraucht ist nutze ich nun die MX2. Beide nehmen sich in Sachen Kühlleistung nichts. Die MX2 bietet nur einen Vorteil, sie ist net so zäh wie die NT-H1. Das "Problem" erledigt sich aber, wenn man die NT-H1 wie in der Anleitung aufträgt, nämlich Klecks in die Mitte und anschliessend verteilt der Anpressdruck des Kühlers die WLP perfekt. AS5 habe ich ebenso lange verwendet und die steht den anderen in nichts nach...

persönliches Fazit: Welche der 3 man nun nimmt ist völlig egal... "Kühlen" alle gleichgut.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Beim Thema Verarbeitung bleibt auf jeden Fall die *Zalman ZM-STG1* mein Favorit:
> 
> Der Pinsel im Deckel und die Konsistenz machen es wirklich einfach, die recht flüssige Paste zu verteilen. Für die alltäglichen Rechner bestimmt ausreichend und seehr praktisch. Man kann ohne jede Mühe eine fast durchsichtige Schicht erzeugen.
> 
> Ich empfehle sie auch allen Einsteigern, die selbst mal Hand anlegen wollen, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines verschmutzten Mainboards oder Sockels gegen Null sinkt.^^



Ja das ist auch meine Lieblingspaste


----------



## Speedi (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich hab auch die Zalman ZM-STG1 genutzt, bis diese leer war und ich mir gleichzeitig den Noctua NH-U12P zugelegt habe.
Dort war, wie hier bereits gesagt wurde, auch die Nt-H1 dabei.
Aufgetragen habe ich sie aber nicht so, wie von Noctua beschrieben, sondern so (Mainboard war ausgebaut):

Klecks WLP auf den HS, einen dünnen Einmal-Handschuh anziehen, Paste mit dem Zeigefinger gleichmäßig verteilen.
Damit bekommt man eine schön glatte Oberfläche hin.

Nachteil:
Leider verschmutzt man den Sockel sehr leicht, aber das ist auch kein Problem, wenn man gekonnt ein bisschen ArctiClean anwenden kann^^  

Aber vonder Kühlleistung her ist die Noctua-Paste besser als die von Zalman!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Kingheadz (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Hi,

in dem Test wurde der Kühler nach dem Anziehen ja wieder entfernt um zu überprüfen wie sie sich verteilt hat. War das bloß für den Test oder ist das auch in der Praxis nötig. Laut Anleitung soll man ja nix mehr überprüfen sondern blind vertrauen.

Habt ihr den Kühler, wie in der Beschreibung ein paar mal gedreht, dass sich die Paste besser verteilt oder ist das nicht nötig?

greetz


----------



## rabensang (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Also, ich hab den Kühler von mir aus entfernt um zu gucken. Kontrolle ist das a und o. Würd ich dir auch empfehlen. 

Aber gedreht hab ich ihn nicht. Fand ich nicht nötig


----------



## guile88 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Hey ich habe die NT-H1 Paste benutzt und hatte die paste mehrere Stunden auf den Fingern bei der Montage,ich habe jetzt angst eine Metallvergiftung zu haben.Könnt ihr mir dazu was sagen?Noctua sagt ja nix darüber was in der Paste drin ist.Da steht nur "das sie aus einer Hybrid-Konfiguration unterschiedlicher Mikro-Partikel" besteht und nicht elekrisch leitend sei!?Ausserdem sagen steht auf der paste das man augen und hautkontakt vermeiden soll.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## guile88 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

kann mir keiner was dazu sagen?


----------

